# CAD-PRINTZ on Adidas CLIMACOOL Soccer Jersey



## davezub (Jan 2, 2012)

First I'm not a professional and got into the heat press environment to help cut costs and add flexibility to our soccer program. These forums have been a great help and I've learned a lot - bought a great heat press second hand (Stahls Hotronix 16X20), learned about best practices, etc...

Well enough of the reading it's time to press! We decided to try the CAD-PRINTZ since our logo crest is fairly complex and has numerous colors. We are also printing on Adidas Climacool material . One question is they ask before you order is when you select polyester is opaque or dye sublimation. How do I tell if this type of material is dye sublimation? Looking at it I would say no. Anyone deal with this type of material before?

To be honest I'm scared to death about doing this. Reading is one thing. doing is the other. I have an extra jersey to test on so hopefully it all works out.

Also any tips on pressing on CLIMACOOL would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Their question is not about the material. Material is not dye sublimated. They are asking if you will be applying to light or dark polyester. Opaque works on dark (or light). Dye sublimation ONLY works on white/light.

Dye Sublimation would not work on that color garment you linked to.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I would call Stahls directly and talk with their support. They can help walk you through the CadPrintz application and the material you are trying to press onto. Those are expensive jerseys and would want to be sure of process before applying. Good luck!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You want opaque. Here is a video of Cadprintz being pressed, looks amazing.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-heat-press-print-job-examples/t188476.html


----------



## davezub (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry for the delay... the jerseys came in and they look like they are sublimated, so I contacted Stahls and they changed the order. Should be here this week, and will let you know how hey turn out. 

Thanks for the responses and help.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought you couldn't sublimate on colors.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

davezub said:


> the jerseys came in and they look like they are sublimated


I don't know what that means. You can't look at a blank shirt and say they look sublimated. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I assumed he meant sublimatable.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## davezub (Jan 2, 2012)

Weird Jersey made in two parts. Front is White material with what looks like red dyed stripes. Inside of that half is white. The back is pure red inside and outside. It is sewed together.


----------

